# Bucks with small minor sores on testicles



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

This started on one of our bucks back in August. This buck was new to our herd but he came from a very reputable herd who routinely tests her goats. It started as a small bald spot on the tip of his sack then progressed into a small bump. We took him to the vet who diagnosed Dermatitis with a chance of mites. We shampooed him and with an anti fungal and gave him some ivermectin (drench). He seemed to improve but never really healed. Now our other buck is developing the same thing. It's important to note they are in the same pen. I gave them both ivermectin yesterday. Meanwhile, I have sprayed the first buck twice a day after his diagnosis and have started spraying the second buck as of today. I noticed his bump yesterday. I'm spraying them with an anti fungal the vet gave us and MannaPro Microcyn from TSC. Any thoughts are welcomed! This has us puzzled. I'd rather not go back to the vet for the same diagnoses. ‍♀


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Get NuStock and put it on them.


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> Get NuStock and put it on them.


Do you think Tractor Supply has this? What is it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is like a cream. Make sure you shake it up good. I think you can get it there but not sure.


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> It is like a cream. Make sure you shake it up good. I think you can get it there but not sure.


Thanks!! I just found it on Jeffers.com


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

It’s also important to note that the bumps are not red. They are a grayish whitish color. So basically skin tone color.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Check out this thread...

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/bucks-testicles-look-funny.145132/


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Can you get pictures of it? 

I would try the nu-stock and see if it works.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Reading some reviews on that Nu Stock stuff and it sounds amazing!! I think I will order some too just to have on hand!


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

cbrossard said:


> Check out this thread...
> 
> https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/bucks-testicles-look-funny.145132/


That's so helpful!! Thank you


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

No problem!


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

cbrossard said:


> Reading some reviews on that Nu Stock stuff and it sounds amazing!! I think I will order some too just to have on hand!


It does sound like good stuff


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

The first pic is the buck that had it first. Second pic is our other buck that has just started getting it


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would try the NuStock.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

The oils in NuStock can separate. If in a tube, knead the tube to mix it.


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

Thanks! I ordered a tube style bottle


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, try Nu-stock.


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

The NuStock came in today! Can’t wait to use it. How often do you think we should administer it?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Every 3 days as suggested.


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

Great! It’s one thing to spray their sacks but to rub cream on it...they would not have liked that!! I was not looking forward to doing that twice a day. Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, daily would not be fun.


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

For any of us! Lol


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Hey Bama, we aren't here to judge....:mrgoat:

HaHa, just teasing.


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

Lol! The bucks are very charming  Luckily food will make them tolerate almost anything! Even mama rubbing paste on their berries. Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice goats.


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> Nice goats.


Thank you! ️


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------

